# 2 comptes itunes enregistrés.



## Luc04 (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'essaye d'enregistrer deux comptes itunes sur l'Apple TV, mais impossible. Elle n'en garde qu'un en mémoire...
Avez-vs déjà réussi ?


Merci.


Luc


----------



## Jozofa (5 Mars 2013)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible, ou alors tu dois changer à chaque fois.


----------



## Luc04 (6 Mars 2013)

Dans le menu des comptes itunes il y a pourtant un choix "ajouter un compte" et il me semble qu'une MAJ avait annoncé il y a qq temps une gestion facile des comptes   Avec possibilité de passe de l'un à l'autre facilement.


----------

